# [OT] WLAN-Reichweite auf 2km in der Stadt?

## Hilefoks

Moin,

ist zwar OT - aber da hier Leute mit Ahnung sind folgende Frage.

Ich möchte möglichst günstig eine WLAN-Verbindungen zwischen meiner WG und der Wohnung meiner Freundin aufbauen.

Das Problem ist aber das wir am Haus meiner WG nicht wirklich etwas auf's Dach bauen dürfen und das meine Freundin 

ca. 1km entfernt wohnt. Ausserdem wohnen wir in einer Stadt und es gibt keine Sichtverbindung (es gibt aber wohl nur ein paar Bäume und höchstens ein Gebäute zwischen uns).

Übertragungsrate ist dabei nicht so wichtig - wenn's zum Surfen via DSL reicht ist das schon okay!

Danke für eure Ideen!

Mfg Hilefoks

----------

## Sas

Ohne Sichtverbindung und die Möglichkeit was aufs Dach zu bauen, ist das wirklich schlecht. Da sich Richtfunk in der Praxis ja nicht in einer geraden Linie sondern eher Kegelförmig ausbreitet, tut man gut daran, die Antennen möglichst hoch zu platzieren. Das ist ohne Dach natürlich schwierig. Ein hoher Mast im Garten oder so würde es wohl auch tun, aber ich vermute, damit siehts ähnlich schlecht aus, oder? 

Habt ihr die Möglichkeit, woanders ein Relais zu platzieren, zu dem ihr beide Sichtverbindung habt?

----------

## Freiburg

Hmm deine Microwelle sollte da wichtige Teile beinhalten, allerdings hat der Rosariese das was gegen (ihr wisst ja die M***** ist geschützt  :Wink:  ).

Nein im Ernst, 1km ohne Sichtverbindung dürfte mit Wlan nicht machbar sein, es sei den du willst die Fortpflanzungsfähigkeit der Leute zwischen dir und deiner Freundin nachhaltig beeinträchtigen...

----------

## Hilefoks

 *Quote:*   

> Ein hoher Mast im Garten oder so würde es wohl auch tun, aber ich vermute, damit siehts ähnlich schlecht aus, oder? 

 

Ja - auf der WG-Seite könnte man höchstens im nicht isoliertem Dachstuhl (sozusagen im 5. Stock) etwas unterbringen - auf der anderen Seite etwa in höhe des 3.Stock's (ist dann auf dem Dach).

----------

## slick

Also ich habe da von Bastelaktionen gehört wo eine (normale Fernseh- ? (weiß nicht mehr genau)) Antenne als Richtfunkantenne umgebaut wurde. Soll relativ einfach gehen. Allerdings ist das IMHO wohl illegal... also besser die Finger davon lassen.

----------

## ro

http://www.antennenbauen.de/

und du wirst vielleicht glücklich, allerdings halte ich 2km doch für unrealistisch.

----------

## the-pugnacity

schon mal geguckt ob es in deiner region sowas wie freifunk oder wlahnhain wie in berlin gibt?

is nen wlan netz von und für user

----------

## JoHo42

Du darfst dies nicht ohne Genehmigung der RegTP.

www.regtp.de

Jegliche änderungen an einer WLAN Anlage auch nur das ausstauschen der Antenne

ist nicht erlaubt.

Die Anlage muß im Orignialzustand wie du sie im Geschäft gekauft hast bleiben.

Wenn es zu einem Einsatz der RegTP kommt, kann alleine der Einsatz Dir 1000Euro kosten

von Geldstrafen bis hin zur Körperverletzung ganz zu schweigen.

Wenn du alles richtig machen willst, muß du erstmal deine WLAN Strecke bei der RegTP

beantragen.

Die schauen nämlich erstmal nach ob in der Gegend Einrichtungen sind die dadruch evt.

gestört werden (Flughafen, Krankenhäuser, Millitär, Radar usw....).

Das kostet natürlich Geld. Dann Monatliche kosten wie EMV und Frequenznutzungsgebühr.

Die Monatlichen kosten dürften nicht alzu hoch sein.

Für so eine Strecke brauchst du eine gute Antenne und evtl. die Sendeleistung erhöhen.

Bedenke WLAN läuft mit 2,4 GHz und deine Mikrowelle in der Küche läuft ebenfalls

mit 2,4 GHz bzw 1,2 GHz.

Daran ist dann auch zu erkennen, dass die Erhöhung der Sendeleistung nicht unbedingt

ungefährlich ist.

GrussLast edited by JoHo42 on Fri Apr 22, 2005 6:33 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## moe

Ich werd ja wohl an meinem Router die Antenne durch eine andere ersetzen dürfen..

Man muss beim Antennenbauen oder kaufen aber darauf achten die maximale Sendeleistung nicht zu überschreiten dann ist alles gut. Viele Antennen und viele Erklärungen zum Thema hat wimo.de..

Allerdings muss man grundstücksübergreifende WLan-Netze bei der RegTP formlos anmelden, aber auch da hab ich noch von keinem gehört, der deswegen Strafe zahlen musste.. Nur wenn die Sendeleistung überschritten wird, kanns teuer werden.

Gruss Maurice

----------

## JoHo42

 *moe wrote:*   

> Ich werd ja wohl an meinem Router die Antenne durch eine andere ersetzen dürfen..
> 
> Allerdings muss man grundstücksübergreifende WLan-Netze bei der RegTP formlos anmelden, aber auch da hab ich noch von keinem gehört, der deswegen Strafe zahlen musste.. Nur wenn die Sendeleistung überschritten wird, kanns teuer werden.
> 
> 

 

Du darfst an deinem Auto auch keine Reifen anbringen die nicht in den Papieren eingetragen sind.

Dein Router ist nur für die eine Antenne zugelassen, wenn du die änderst brauchste EMV mäßig

eine Abnahme.

Wo kein Kläger da kein Richter. Nur falls du versuchst mit so einem Eigenbau zum Beispiel eine

Strecke zu überbrücken und dazwischen liegen Krankenhäuser, dann biste am Eimer.

So lange es nicht auffällt ist alles OK.

----------

## Sas

Das ist nicht ganz richtig. So lange alle Grenzwerte eingehalten werden, darfst du da ändern, was dir beliebt.

Wer sich wirklich dafür interessiert oder so ein System aufsetzen will, sollte sich mal c't 25/04, Seite 222 ff. zu Gemüte führen. Da wird eigentlich alles gut und auch für den Nicht-Physiker verständlich erklärt. Inklusive Kabeldämpfung, Antennengewinn, Fresnel-Zone, Blitzschutz und Rechtlichem. Außerdem gibts natürlich weiterführende Quellen zum Thema.

Gruß, Sas

----------

## dakra

Wenn deine Freundin nur surfen will gäbe es doch einfachere Möglichkeiten.

1. Zusammen ziehen, könnt ihr gemeinsam surfen und knuddeln  :Very Happy: 

2. Die City-Flat von 1und1  für 6,99 im Monat

Ist nur ein Vorschlag, der technische Aspekt reizt aber auch sehr. Ihr könntet doch Verstärker zwischen Euren Wohnungen platzieren. Wenn Ihr einen Bekannten zwischen Euch habt, dürfte ihr das dort sicherlich für ne Flasche Wein oder so auftellen.

Gruß Daniel

----------

## slick

Vielleicht hier mal schauen, evt. läßt sich da was an Wissen rausziehen. http://www.seattlewireless.net/index.cgi/LongShots

Der letzte Eintrag 3.5 km, Belgium, using 2 unmodified LinksysWET11 wäre evt. eine genauere Recherche wert.

Die längste überbrückte Strecke liegt gemäß der Seite bei 82 miles (131 km) .  :Shocked: 

----------

## AngelM

Würde auch sagen er darf ändern was er will so lange er die Sendeleistungbeschränkungen und Frequenzen einhalt.

Die Antennenbauseite ist echt cool.

----------

## mr_elch

Zu der Sache mit der Anmeldung bei der RegTP:

[... ] bei öffentlichem(!) grundstücksüberschreitendem Verkehr muss der RegTP eine kurze Meldung gemacht werden. Bei ausschliesslich privater Nutzung muss diese Meldung seit 2003 nicht mehr erfolgen. [...]

Quelle: FAQ von wimo.de: http://www.wimo.de/wlanfaq_d.htm#27

Dort ist auch zu lesen, daß man sehr wohl Verstärker und Antennen einsetzen darf, es muss lediglich dafür Sorge getragen werden, "dass die abgestrahlte Leistung (EIRP) einen Maximalwert nicht überschreitet. D.h. das die vom Gerät (Accesspoint, Router, PCI Karte usw.) erzeugte Leistung abzüglich der Kabelverluste, zuzüglich des Antennengewinnes 100mW (20dBm) nicht übersteigen darf". 

Auch ansonsten finde ich die FAQ dort ganz informativ.

----------

## JoHo42

Ich bin nicht mehr auf den neusten Stand was die Gesetze angeht.

Es ist wohl richtig, man darf die Analge verändern.

Aber dann noch ein Tip von mir:

Es gib ein cooles Antennenbaubuch!!!!!

Rothammels Antennenbuch.........

Das Buch ist sogar im Haus der Geschichte in Bonn vertretten.

Das wurde in der DDR benutzt um Antennen zu bauen mitdennen

man West TV bekommt.

Das Buch ist schon taussendmal überarbeitet worden und enthält

TIPs und Wissenswertes über den Bau von Antennen.

In dem Buch werden auch Antennen im GHz Bereich beschreiben.

Gruss

----------

## Hilefoks

natürlich soll es nicht illegal werden! Aber ich glaub(te) das man seine Antennen auswechseln darf solange nichts an der Sendeleistung verändert wird. 

Meiner Meinung nach ändert auch Richtfunk nichts an der Sendeleistung, sondern bündelt diese nur.

Zur Strecke: 2km ist sehr hoch gegriffen - ich denke die Strecke ist zwischen 800 und 1200m (Luftlinie).

 *Quote:*   

> Wenn deine Freundin nur surfen will gäbe es doch einfachere Möglichkeiten.
> 
> 1. Zusammen ziehen, könnt ihr gemeinsam surfen und knuddeln 
> 
> 2. Die City-Flat von 1und1 für 6,99 im Monat 

 

zu 1: Ich wohne ja (fast nur) bei ihr - aber

zu 2: eine City-Flat gibt es bei uns nicht - und auch wenn würden die 16 Grundgebühr DSL hinzukommen und auch der Wechsel auf ISDN ist dann fast Pflicht. Also sind es nicht 7 mehrkosten sondern locker 40/Mtl.

Mfg Hilefoks

----------

## moe

Also nochmal zur Zusammenfassung:

Man darf die Antennen austauschen, auch gegen Eigenbauten, auch wenn man erst n Antennenanschluss im betreffenden Gerät einlötet, kurz immer!

Die Sendeleistung verändert sich dabei natürlich, ansonsten macht die Antenne ja wenig Sinn, aber insgesamt dürfen 20dBm nicht überschritten werden.

Und ich empfehle nochmal wimo.de und die dortigen Grundlagen und die Faq zu WLan-Antennen. Da wird auch fast genau deine (Hilefoks) Frage beantwortet.

----------

## JoHo42

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Meiner Meinung nach ändert auch Richtfunk nichts an der Sendeleistung, sondern bündelt diese nur. 
> 
> 

 

Das ist richtig.

Und genau da kommt dann EIRP ins Spiel.

EIRP ist ein rein theoretischer Rechenwert.

EIRP- Effective Isotropic Radiated Power

Da wird eben nicht gesagt, dass deine Endstuffe 10mW machen darf sondern da wird gesagt,

das aus deiner Antenne maximal 20dBm oder 100mW rauskommen dürfen egal wo aus der Antenne.

Das heißt deine Endstuffe darf 200W machen sollange du genügend Dämpfungsglieder hast

um nachher mit einbeziehung des Antennengewinns oder verlust wieder auf

die 100mW EIRP bist.

Gruss

----------

